# My Bunny SPRAYS ME WITH PEE!!!



## Greta (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just thought I'd throw this out there:
My little sister has a 2 year-old buck (unneutered)
that flips people, especially me, with pee. Gross? definetely!!
Any advice on breaking this disgusting habit of his?
What I often feel like having for dinner? RABBIT STEW!! :X

***I sure miss those emoticons... that one of the little guy cooking would be perfect...***


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 6, 2006)

The only thing that would help at this point is a reduction in testosterone (aka neutering)

But that said, its not guaranteed he would stop.. He's been spraying now for a minimum of a year and it has become a learned normal behavior and extremely difficult to untrain him.

Are there any triggers that seem to make him spray? i.e. territorial issues are you making him angry? Try to figure out what is making him want to spray and remove that problem from the situation


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 6, 2006)

I miss them too, andI would insert the big laughing smiley face.I have been blessed enough to have never been sprayed, but some others have. My little boy has no manhood. Poor guy.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 6, 2006)

be thankful Nicky, be thankful LOL


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 6, 2006)

oh i am.


----------



## Greta (Jan 6, 2006)

What seems to trigger him is me being around!
when he's out on the back deck, when I even walk by (not on the deck)
I get nailed... usually in the face! ever wonder what bunny pee tasteslike? now I know! **barf** (oh, how I miss those emoticons!) I thinkit's time to call the vet...


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jan 6, 2006)

cackle cackle cackle bwahahahaha!

Oh, but he LOVES you! Boing boing FFFFFFFFSHT boing boing boing!:bunnydance:

I know aaaalll about that, and once they get it into their wee littletestosterone-driven noggins that you are the love of theirlife......you are doomed.

:sunshine:

However, one can get used to anything, as I can testify. So Isympathize, but no, there isn't much you can do about it with anunaltered male. hehehe

Rose


----------



## JimD (Jan 6, 2006)

:laugh:

Our Benji was real good at this. too! Especially when he developed theability to jump, spin &amp; spray. For a few months he thought hisname was "DUCK!!"

He stopped after we had him neutered and his litter habit improved as well.

~JimD


----------



## FreddysMom (Jan 6, 2006)

I am pleased to report Freddy's spraying hasgone down by 98% post-neuter. Vicky is still not allowed up on my bedwhile he is out or I'll get sprayed (jealous boy!).


----------



## Greta (Jan 6, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> :laugh:
> 
> Our Benji was real good at this. too! Especially when he developed the ability to jump, spin &amp; spray


Yup. That's what he does!
Jump, spin, spray. Yuck.
I think I'll start calling around getting price quotes...

OMG! they're back!!! they're back!!! YAY!!!

:yes::groupparty:arty::sunshine:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 6, 2006)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Boing boing FFFFFFFFSHT boing boing boing!


:rofl:That really IS the sound! FFFFFFFFFFSHT! This brings back awful memories...
:bunnybutt:Beware, the bunny rear is near!


----------



## Greta (Jan 7, 2006)

"Beware the bunny rear is near!"

That's perfect!!! :rofl:


The bunny involved umm... _got me_ again today...:growl:


I still sometimes feel like...:cooking:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't been sprayed by a rabbit yet, but Ihave been sprayed by the odd chinchilla when I have opened the cage andhad them stand up, aim and yeeeeeeeeeeeeckkk,


----------



## Greta (Jan 7, 2006)

Believe me, consider yourself very lucky! :bunnydance:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 9, 2006)

*Greta wrote:*


> ever wonder what bunny pee tastes like? now I know! **barf**





> I still sometimes feel like...:cooking:


A little bunny pee not enough, eh? Gotta eat the whole bunny? 

Mmmmmmm... LOL.


----------



## loplover (Jan 10, 2006)

I was at our county fair and walking throughtthe rabbit barn and all of a suden Bam! I got sprayed. I aculy kind offound it funny.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 10, 2006)

i know this is stupid but i just want to make sure.. females don't spray do they?:shock:


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 11, 2006)

I've never owned a female, but I have heard of females spraying... I don't think it is as bad as males though.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, I've heardthat females can spray, too...don't have any experience in the area,thank goodness 

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 11, 2006)

Buck the little buck that went to Petco hassprayed everyone at the shelter. I don't think that I could stand themess of an unneutered male. When I brought Peewee home (adopted him)not only did he poop and pee all over everywhere but my altered rabbitsseemed to pee and poo in response to him. Now he's neutered andeveryone is cleaner. I would think that Gi stasis could be cured byplacing the rabbit next to an unaltered buck. Sometimes they go so ftenand so much that one doesn't know how such a small animal can produceso much feces.


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 11, 2006)

*angieluv wrote:*


> I would think that Gi stasis could be cured by placing therabbit next to an unaltered buck.


:blueribbon:Time forthe nobel prize! you may have found the answer to save millions ofbunnies' lives! LOL!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 11, 2006)

it makes sense to say that when none of myrabbits are:elephant: suffering from it, however ,maybesomeoneon the forum could test it out if they thought therebunny was just begininng to have pooping problems. An unaltered buckmay prov:brat:e to be bunny laxative


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 11, 2006)

yesterday pee was flying everywhere in peapoosroom...she acts mentalsometimes:disgust:....but the peeeverywhere has got to stop...would it help to put more litter boxes inthere?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 11, 2006)

Not if the pee is on the walls.......is peepooaltered??? What a perfect name. I also have two guinea pigs one isnamed Pee and the other Poo.


----------



## JimD (Jan 11, 2006)

*peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> yesterday pee was flying everywhere in peapoos room...sheacts mentalsometimes:disgust:....but the pee everywhere hasgot to stop...would it help to put more litter boxes in there?


I actually ended up putting plexi-glass around Benji's cage to "shield" us from his expert aim.:shock:"DUCK!!"

He ended up ruining the walls and carpet in the bunnie room.:X

~Jim


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 11, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > yesterday pee was flying everywhere in peapoos room...sheacts mentalsometimes:disgust:....but the pee everywhere hasgot to stop...would it help to put more litter boxes in there?
> ...


no shes not altered...peapoo seems to be the perfect name for her.... 

she doesnt do it when shes in her cage...just when she's out runningaround....she did it all day yesterday, but today when she was outshe went right back to using the litter box...only missed thebox once...no pee everywhere today


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 11, 2006)

Thats good ..I never had a female that did thatbut I only have one female (Babette) and she's spayed. Ithink that if she leaves a lot of poops you can pick them up and placethem back in her litterbox. She should be spayed as such a large numberget ovarian cancer.


----------



## Bunman (Jan 11, 2006)

As a footnote, my Little Bear was not fixed &amp; never sprayed. But he was a very loving boy.


----------



## ruka (Jan 11, 2006)

I present, the "rhibbit"


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 12, 2006)

Bunman if Little Bear never sprayed he was a really really good boy and you were a very lucky bunman


----------



## Greta (Jan 12, 2006)

Noooooooo!!!!!:tantrum:
My other bun's started doing it too! 

Me + Vet hone: = Problem solved! 

Greta


----------



## Melmo (Mar 18, 2020)

Greta said:


> Believe me, consider yourself very lucky! :bunnydance:


lMAO not at you but with you seeing as how I just go drenched! I’m trying to figure out how he contained enough to hit me from face, yes I said face, to waist! Just got out of the shower and went searching to figure what I can do when I came upon this. So when I say I know the feeling I truly know and have felt the pee. LOL still love my BunBuns


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 18, 2020)

Definitely neuter him. he could also think you like it if it has been going on for that long. If he knows the word no, tell him that each time, if not, try to implement it into his launguage.


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Mar 19, 2020)

Congrats! You have been initiated into the world of real bunny parents.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 19, 2020)

Honestly I am not too sure if this rabbit still alive given he was 2 years old in 2006 that was 14 years ago


----------



## BunRabit (Mar 20, 2020)

When I first introduced my lop to my friends he did a 360 and sprayed an entire room After he got neutered it stopped though! And I didnt realize this was from 2006


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 20, 2020)

Just make sure you are using possitve reinforcement. They don't know if they did something wiring but they rember if they did something right.


----------

